# Noobie Hookup Questions



## jetta jimmy (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Y'all, 

My family (well, I) just got a new to us 83 Leisure Craft 23' Class C. 

We are by no means new to camping, having tent camped and now I have a slight camper problem with a truck camper, a pop up, a VW Westfalia and now the beast... This is the first time hooking up fully at a camp site and I have some questions. 

Regarding the hot water heater, once I am parked and hooked up to city water, do I fire up the hot water heater or do I wait till I need it, like 30 minutes before a shower? 

Hooking up the waste water - do I use the holding tanks until they are full and drain into the sewer, or leave both valves open all the time when camped?

I have a house battery, going from the house battery forward, I have a keyed cut off switch, then a breaker, to another breaker under the hood, then to the isolator, then to alternator. When I switch the key off, and go to the outside light, it works but super dim. When I turn the key on, it works 100%. What are my voltage readings supposed to be on a setup like that? Could the condition I mentioned mean one of the breakers or isolator is bad? 

Sorry for the stupid questions...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## C Nash (Aug 6, 2015)

jetta jimmy;n127699 said:
			
		

> Hey Y'all,
> 
> My family (well, I) just got a new to us 83 Leisure Craft 23' Class C.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forun Jim.

Just preference on the hot water heater Jim.  I generally just turn on right before needed but I have electric and gas.  Use electric 99% of time with 10 gal tank and have plenty hot water

Leave valves closed and drain when full.  Drain sewage first then gray water.  Some will leave gray open but I dont.  Like to flush drain with gray after sewage ever time.

Sounds like one of your batter/batteries may be weak but may also be controler

No question is stupid


----------

